# How do I use two Apple ID's on one PC/iPad?



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll try to make this as clear as possible as it continually appears to be a confusing subject on Mr Google .........

Between my wife and moi, we run:

2 PCs running Win 8.1
2 iPhone5's
2 iPad3's

We both have a different Apple ID.

So, if I buy a book from the App Store on MY iPad using MY sign-in name/Password and SHE wants to download the same book to HER iPad, can she SIGN OUT of HER Apple ID and then log-in again using MY Apple ID to get the same book? (free this time)

I think I am OK with the option whereby under the iTunes Preferences I can check the box that says to DOWNLOAD the purchase to ALL DEVICES (using same ID) simultaneously thereby not having to do it on each one individually, BUT in the case of where she (or I) want to just make a SINGLE purchase and not on all the rest is where I am lost!

All this MERGING - AUTHORISE THIS COMPUTER - DELETE FROM THIS IPAD etc. etc. really gets my remaining brain cells confused!

Any help or advice much appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty sure the answer is "No." The Terms of Service includes



> Association of Associated Devices is subject to the following terms:
> 
> (i) You may auto-download iTunes Auto-Delivery Content or download previously-purchased iTunes Eligible Content from an Account on up to 10 Associated Devices, provided no more than 5 are iTunes-authorized computers.
> 
> ...


OK, I guess you can do it once every ninety days, but that's not too practical.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks TN and I suspect you are spot on, the ninety day bit is the killer!

Much appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

